

One Café Chain’s Facebook Experiment - markbnine
http://hbr.org/2010/03/one-cafe-chains-facebook-experiment/ar/1

======
Scott_Culture
Pretty solid analysis. Yes, Facebook may be effective in changing the
behaviour of a very small bunch of diehards, but these are a very small
percentage of customers. Facebook as (very) niche markeing channel.

